# my surprise!!



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought a doe with her doling who was born the end of jan. a couple of months ago. Tonight I go out to feed my girls and there is my mama goat with two brand new baby girls!!! I have been watching my other doe freckles for almost 2 weeks now because she thinks she is going to have kids one day :GAAH: , and this girl says 'im havin babys today, wont show at all, but Im goin for it'. I am so excited here, Ive been waiting for some kind of baby here!!! Well had to share that, and will post pics. tomorrow, if she doesnt kill me, already got a blow to the chest!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow! that is a great surprise, and girls too! Good for her. And you too, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... what a great surprise.... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the new babies


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the surprise. :stars:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:stars: Whooo hoooo congrats! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on the surprise's.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Congratulations!!!!! :stars: 


I hope that all is well with mama and her new baby girls....my concern is this: Is the doeling that you purchased with her still nursing? If so, she hasn't had chance to make colostrum for her new babies and you will need to separate her kid from January from her so that the new babies get enough to eat. :whatgoat:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

CONGRATS :stars:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:leap: :clap: :thumb: :stars: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

good girl


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

photos?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

WOW!!! I would love that kind of surprise. Lucky you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Liz,
No she was not still nursing, just thought she was by how big her bag was. I took a little milk from mama and was nice and yellow, wanted to be sure the new-bs are getting the goods. Now to post pics!!! ok to big off to photo bucket.....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok here we go to see my lil girls
http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee5 ... w%20babys/


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's good to hear that the pretty lil' baby girls are getting all that mama has....and they are Adorable! The little gray colored baby puts me in mind of a "smoke" color and her sister has a pretty buff color too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable..... :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How darling!!!!! And I just love those colors.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I let them out in the 'real world' today for a few hours, and they are TROUBLE in training. The biggest kick was chasing the cats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...I love watching babies on their first day out...nothing but adorable in my book...... :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!!
LOve the colors!!!


----------

